

Show HN: Bash.org for Omegle Conversations  - RonenA
http://www.omegrep.com/

======
idodevops
Bash.org is text. I can C&P sections of a conversation to share. Omegrep.com
is images, so I can't.

Valid and interesting enough content, but I think the execution is a little
lacking, and technically uninteresting.

~~~
RonenA
We scraped the chats from logs.omegle.com/ __ __* and OCR'd them. Because the
OCR was far from perfect we chose to display the original images rather than
the text. It's a very valid point though, text is better than images for many
reasons.

Was there anything else about the execution that you found lacking and would
recommend improving?

